# moved to a TT



## Burnie (May 29, 2008)

been looking at site for a few days and here i am
just changed to a tt roadster from an A4 cabriolet did this because couldnt wait another 18 months for the new model to come out 
Well all i can say is what a fantastic ride what a great car cant stop driving it around it sits there on the drive just wanting to be driven, will posts some pics later this week


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome have a look here www.ttoc.co.uk you might want to join


----------

